# Cumberland Island



## pbmang (Mar 6, 2012)

I will be heading out there with some friends at the end of April.  We are going to be camping for 3 - 4 days and plan on spending a majority of the time surf fishing around where we are camping.  We are going to try and get a kayak over there so we can kayak out one large bait in hopes of hooking a big shark, but we also are going to have the smaller gear for fishing for anything else that may be around that time. 

Does anyone have any experience/suggestions for what may be eating off the beach at the end of April?  Right now our game plan is to get about 5 - 10lbs of squid and hoof it to the camp sight and try and keep it frozen.  I'm guessing we will probably catch a lot of cats and small sharks, but it would be nice to run across some whiting, pompano or anything really.

Out of the group I think I have the most surf fishing experience, which isn't much and has all been limited to the Gulf.  We plan on just throwing out rods and letting the bait soak, but if there is going to be anything running, I'd love to stock up on some lures/gear to target that specific species.

So, I guess I am just looking for any suggestions for anyone who may have fished that area before.  This is actually going to be a bachelor party for one of the guys, and I'm really hoping we can get on either a big shark or two or at least some solid action from the other surf species.  Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## deadline34 (Mar 6, 2012)

With the exception of a couple of big holes at the north end of the island (actually off Little Cumberland) I would not expect to run into any really big sharks.  The majority of the beach slopes very gradually and is quite shallow as much as 50 yards out.  I would plan to wade out as far as possible before casting.  I consider shrimp and sand fleas best for this type of fishing.  In April...depending on the water temp...you have the possibility of catching bluefish, whiting, redfish, puppy drum, small sharks, and jacks.  If you do have a kayak you might consider fishing on the inland side around the creek outlets in the marsh...expecially on the south end.  I don't use artificials very much...especially in the surf...so, I can't help with that.  You mention that you are hoofing it to the campsite...which might indicate that you are going up to one of the primative camps.  In my opinion, if you plan to do a lot of surf fishing, the main campsite at Sea Camp is the best location due to its location nearer the ocean.  Good luck.


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 7, 2012)

You will be a few weeks early for the big sharks.  Whiting will still be around off the beach.


----------



## pbmang (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys!  

Deadline, we will be heading up to Stafford Beach to camp.  It was suggested to us that we plan on making the walk up there versus the Sea Camp beach so that we could be out of most everyones way.  Idealy we would like to be able to setup on a pretty large section of beach and spread out or lines a bit, and from what we have been told, if there is a large group camping that weekend, like the boy scouts, we would be worried about fishing around swimmers.  The idea is if we can put about 3 miles of beach between us and the most used camp site, we may be able to spread out during the daylight hours without disrupting anyone else.  

I see you are in St. Marys, so you would probably have a much better idea than we would.  If that sounds like we are over thinking it, I'd love to not have to hike...lol

Also, we will (hopefully) have the kayak for paddeling baits out.  Thanks for the heads up on the shallow beach, that way we can plan on maybe going out just a bit farther than we were initially planning (~200 yards)

Apex, thanks for the heads up.  Honestly, none of us have ever caught a big shark off the beach before, so that may be a good thing!  If we can tangle with a few 5 footers, I would be extremely satisfied with that.

Thanks again for the quick replys!  It sounds like we may need to bring a sand rake and try and rake up some fleas while we are there.


----------



## deathtodeer (Mar 7, 2012)

bait shrimp and double surf rigs for whiting will be the way t o go.  Whiting should be running good and you may get some trout and redfish from the beach.  Dont think the big sharks will be there yet but with the warmer winter/ water temps you may get some black tips and bonnet heads, mostly whiting will be the way to go to fill the cooler up. We fish offshore mostly you may also consider some gotcha plugs for spanish also.....good luck


----------



## pbmang (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks Deathtodeer!  I've never caught a black tip, so that would be pretty cool.  I have caught tons of Bonnet Heads, but never seen a black tip.  If we can tangle with a 4 or 5 footer, I think that would really be a treat.  We are all still novice shark fishermen, so a little practice before a really big one shows up probably would not be a bad thing.


----------



## deadline34 (Mar 8, 2012)

Don't know who suggested Stafford Beach.  That is one long hike especially if you are carrying a kayak.  Also, you are probably more likely to run into a Boy Scout troop up there than at Sea Camp...since most of the scout troops do not camp at Sea Camp.  There will be people on the beach since the Sea Camp dock is closest to the ocean so day visitors go there to get to the beach.  But, very few swimmers.  If you hike up the beach a quarter of a mile you will pretty much have it to yourself.  Also, Stafford only offers the beach...whereas Sea Camp gives you the opportunity to access some good fishing on the river side with your kayak.  If you do go to Stafford be aware that the drinking water needs to be treated...however, since this is a bachelor party, you probably won't be drinking much water.  Good luck.


----------



## pbmang (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks Deadline.  I will pass that info along to the others.  We all have a friend who first put the idea of Cumberland in our head.  He had been out there a couple of times, but couldn't remember the name of the beach where they camped.  All he remembered was the camp site closest to the dock was pretty busy compared to a camp site they hiked ~ 3 or 4 miles to.  Looking at the map, we are guessing he was talking about Stafford.  But, I'm all for not carrying 50 billion pounds of fishing gear 4 miles over sand, so Sea Camp would be great.  

My biggest concern is just having hooks in the water near swimmers.  None of us really know what kind of crowd to suspect, so we figured the hike may get us some uncrowded beach.  But, I also noticed where you were/are a ranger out there, so I think you would know better than anyone!

I didn't think of having the kayak to go fish the river.  We are possibly going to have 2 out there, and if we do manage that, it would be cool for someone to be able to grab one of the kayaks and head to the river.  We are going to need to keep one at the beach for deploying baits, but it would be pretty cool to have a fresh trout dinner.

Thanks again for all the advice.


----------

